# HELP I won a G35 on ebay but they won't sell



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2498214998



I won this auction fair and square.

Now the guy Franklin at the dealership refuses to sell it to me for the price I won it for.



Anybody know what I can do about this?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Contact EBay for further help...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

call the dealership and talk to a manager to see what can be done. thats a damn good price on the G35 so i wouldnt pass this up. if they still refuse to sell maybe you could contact the BBB (Bureau of Better Business).


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

raise all hell !


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

is ebay a leagally bundkign contract?


----------



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> is ebay a leagally bundkign contract?



Yes they are legally binding. Contact the manager, president, whoever you can find who has the most power and try to deal with them. If that fails I would talk to a lawyer. Thats a nice color by the way.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Read at the bottom of item description. 

Seller ebizautos assumes full responsibility for the content of this listing and the item offered.

It's your legal right to pay for the car at that price. There was no reserve price set, so this is in your favor. Consult a lawyer if eBay does not do anything to help you.

You better make sure that this dealership doesn't sell this car while you investigate into this matter.


----------



## saucy5000 (Aug 30, 2004)

dude, do whatever you can do to get that car! That is one hell of a deal, that's about 10 grand less than what it should cost from a dealer, so I can see why they would refuse to sell, but it's a legally binding contract, so get a lawyer if you have to!


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

well I went ahead and talked to a few lawyers and even checked out forum.freeadvice.com . the guys there and on ebay forums say the same thing. file BBB, ebay complaint, and squaretrade then take it like a man as a loss.

because of the complications it's really not worth it to go after this car dealer.

yes this will happen again to others and they will still be powerless because of the laws across states to enforce breach of contract. I will spend thousands on a lawyer to actually go to Nevada and sue them and in the end I'll probably lose due to the fact that the court cannot force them to sell me the car or rather will not. Nobody cares and I suppose I've done all the research I need to realize that.

This is the last time I purchase a large item from ebay again.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Leave him like 100 really bad reviews.


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

post your story on as many forums and any other type of media as possible. raise hell. i remember hearing this same thing happen with a wrx a while back and they ended up selling him one at the price he won it.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

AznVirus said:


> call the dealership and talk to a manager to see what can be done. thats a damn good price on the G35 so i wouldnt pass this up. if they still refuse to sell maybe you could contact the BBB (Bureau of Better Business).





> Is ebay a leagally binding contract?


 Yes

And if you are not in the same state as that dealer, threaten them with a civil suit in a US District court and maybe that will make them jump. You have the e-bay contract.

Also get a caputre of that auction. If you are unable or don't know how, PM me and I will do it for you and forward it off to you.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

no1see2me said:


> Yes
> 
> And if you are not in the same state as that dealer, threaten them with a civil suit in a US District court and maybe that will make them jump. You have the e-bay contract.
> 
> Also get a caputre of that auction. If you are unable or don't know how, PM me and I will do it for you and forward it off to you.



I'll make this easy.. Image attached.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

watch his auctions and contact anyone who bids and tell them your story... they wont sell on ebay again...


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

37 stickies said:


> watch his auctions and contact anyone who bids and tell them your story... they wont sell on ebay again...


Do Not do as stated above.
You will be Hampering the just cause of income and defacing a business with undue harrassment. THEN, they would have a legal right to sue you.
Leave NEGATIVE FEEDBACK, Call the OWNER of the Dealer ship. She has her name posted as the Fairest Deals. Talk to her ONLY and if anything, You will at least get Franks hand Spanked BIG TIME.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

That sux that even the attorneys don't think it's worth a lawsuit. If I were you, I'd raise the biggest stink this side of the hemisphere. A huge mudslinging campaign against the dealership, the salesman, and eBay will probably do more than an attorney can. If that stink is strong enough, they may decide to sell the car to you, if not, I'm sure there's a dealer willing to sell a G35 at a nice price to get a part of that publicity.

The eBay auction is a legally binding contract. There's a siht load of lawyers out there, there's bound to be at least one out there who'll take the case. At the very least, I would file the suit anyways and force the court to keep the dealer from selling the car until the trial. Then, I would prolong the case for as long as I can, and appeal as many times as I can to keep them from selling the car to anyone else.


----------

